# Hamburg Reptile Show 10/21/17



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Just starting the usual thread - who’s going to be there/what’ll ya have?

I myself will actually be looking for some PDF’s this time around (not some vipers for once lol) Looking for a group of thumbs or some pumilio - depending on what’s available and at what price...

About - Hamburg Mobile

URL included for anybody new


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I was at Hamburg briefly a few months ago - but was in and out. 

Does anyone know how much Exo Terra 36" x 18" x 24" tanks go for? Also, does anyone show up with good pieces of wood or plants?

Any PDFs going to be there?


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

godjockey said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I was at Hamburg briefly a few months ago - but was in and out.
> 
> ...


I would never buy an Exo Terra, so I'm clueless on a good price. You'll find lots of wood/cork and lots of plants. I think there are at least 4 PDF vendors on their vendor list.


----------



## godjockey (Nov 14, 2009)

radiata said:


> I would never buy an Exo Terra, so I'm clueless on a good price. You'll find lots of wood/cork and lots of plants. I think there are at least 4 PDF vendors on their vendor list.


Radiata, why wouldn't you ever buy an exoterra? 

I'm open to other options but don't know of other front opening tanks. The situation is I have a very tight spot I want to put a tank that can basically only be opened from the front. 

Any opinions on better tanks out there?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dale's Bearded Dragons is the primary dry goods dealer there, so they'll be the only place you can get an exo terra. That being said, they usually are on sale for much cheaper than retail pricing. If you're in the market for one and going to Hamburg- it's your best bet for a good deal. It has been a while since I bought one so I'm not totally sure on the current pricing, but outside of a couple 18x18x24's I got on clearance at petsmart- all of my exo terras were bought from DBD at Hamburg simply because of the pricing advantage.



On another topic, anyone heard from Tim Heath recently?


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

carolla are you looking for him for any reason.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

pa.walt said:


> carolla are you looking for him for any reason.


Yeah, a friend of mine is looking for some frogs I know he used to breed. I sent him an email last week, but haven't heard back. I also just haven't seen/heard from him in a while. I don't think he was at the last Hamburg show I attended.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

godjockey said:


> Radiata, why wouldn't you ever buy an exoterra?
> 
> I'm open to other options but don't know of other front opening tanks. The situation is I have a very tight spot I want to put a tank that can basically only be opened from the front.
> 
> Any opinions on better tanks out there?


FFs get out between the sliding doors too easily. You'll need to put in an unsightly DIY strip of silicone to keep them in. The best sliding glass door tanks are custom made by Chris Sherman - he mills the plastic tracks to an extremely close tolerance. (https://www.facebook.com/shermantanks.co/)


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

radiata said:


> FFs get out between the sliding doors too easily. You'll need to put in an unsightly DIY strip of silicone to keep them in. The best sliding glass door tanks are custom made by Chris Sherman - he mills the plastic tracks to an extremely close tolerance. (https://www.facebook.com/shermantanks.co/)


Exo terra terrariums don't have sliding glass doors, or tracks like Sherman tanks have. They're hinged and open like a house or cupboard door would. The gaps on the ones I own are tight enough that they don't require any 'silicone to keep flies in.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

yeah the build quality really took a jump up a couple years ago and they have much tighter tolerances on the newer ones. The gaps on the side of the door are much smaller. The only modification I make nowadays is popping open the vent and slipping some screen or filter foam in to stop smaller flies from slipping through, but that's because I feed stunted melanogastor to groups that I let raise babies in-viv.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

I'll be vending as always. Should be nice and cool. 

Here's what I'll be bringing. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info.

Thumbnails:
O. Pumilio Colubre (proven male)
O. Pumilio Cayo de Agua
R. Ventrimaculatus
R. Imitator Vanzolini
R. Imitator Chazuta (proven pair)
R. Variabilis Southern
R. Amazonicas Arena Blanca

Ameerega:
Chrome Bassleri

Adelphobates:
Yellow galactonatus

Dendrobates:
Reticulated auratus
Green/Black auratus
Blue/Black auratus
Leucomelas (standard and banded)
Azureus
Matecho Tinctorius
Patricia Tinctorius
Cobalt Tinctorius
Robertus Tinctorius

Phylobates:
Vittatus

Epipedobates:
Anthonyi Santa Isabel

Bugs etc:
Jumpy, golden delicious and Turkish melanos
Tropical springs
Bean beetles
Isopods

Supplies:
Repashy products
Dendrocare
10g Tank setups
ABG substrate
Live moss
Sphagnum moss
Drosophila media
Brewer's Yeast
Springtail food
Tadpole chow
Coco huts
Film canisters
And more..


----------



## Albinopied (Apr 4, 2017)

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> I'll be vending as always. Should be nice and cool.
> 
> Here's what I'll be bringing. See www.frogsnthings.com for pics and more info.
> 
> ...




I’ll stop over and grab some goodies! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I'll be there and will have,
Fruit flies, bean beetles, dwarf white isopods, dwarf purple isopods, orange scaber isopods, powder blue isopods, powder orange isopods, and springtails.


In salamanders we should have green marbled newts, alpine newts, Japanese firebelly newts, Triturus dobrogicus macrosoma eggs, and axolotls.


----------

